# Auburn Tigers vs Georgia Bulldogs



## LanierSpots (Nov 6, 2011)

Georgia opens as a 12.5 point favorite.  Sounds like a blow out.  

Good luck dawgs...


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 6, 2011)

I would say that is real generous.  No way we are 12.5 points better.  I'll be happy with any win at all and I don't care how ugly it is.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2011)

I cant believe that we are 12.5 point favorite.  Heres to a good game, and hope nobody gets hurt on both sides! Cant wait! Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I would say that is real generous.  No way we are 12.5 points better.  I'll be happy with any win at all and I don't care how ugly it is.


That right there is all that matters!!!!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 6, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Georgia opens as a 12.5 point favorite.  Sounds like a blow out.
> 
> Good luck dawgs...



We know it will be much closer than that.

Good luck to the Tigers..



South GA Dawg said:


> I would say that is real generous.  No way we are 12.5 points better.  I'll be happy with any win at all and I don't care how ugly it is.



Ditto..


----------



## gin house (Nov 6, 2011)

Tigers get a week to get ready.....  i like that.   Thought this was sure UGA win but maybe the week will help the tigers.  Go auburn.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 6, 2011)

Yep.  Here's to a great game.  Let's have no injuries, let the boys leave it all on the field with no...extracuriculers.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 6, 2011)

*The Deep South's Oldest rivalry*



South GA Dawg said:


> I would say that is real generous.  No way we are 12.5 points better.  I'll be happy with any win at all and I don't care how ugly it is.





Muddyfoots said:


> We know it will be much closer than that.
> 
> Good luck to the Tigers..
> 
> ...



I agree with both of ya. A one point victory would be fine with me. I expect a close, hard-fought game. 

One of the biggest games on the schedule, IMO. It's like a civil war around these parts.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2011)

Spots whats the key's to Auburn victory? Whats different about this years team, and last years? I have not watched yall but once this year when yall beat SC. I know yall shut Lattimore down.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 6, 2011)

2.5 pt favorite should be more like it! I hope our players watch last years game over and over..we got alittle payback coming AU's way thanks to Mr Fairley.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 6, 2011)

Eminem (Malcolm Mitchell) is gonna be chomping at the bit.How are the Barners gonna cover him??


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2011)

Spots you know it will be closer.....this is the game that really worries me the most!!!!!!


----------



## Slingblade (Nov 6, 2011)

DSGB said:


> I agree with both of ya. A one point victory would be fine with me. I expect a close, hard-fought game.
> 
> One of the biggest games on the schedule, IMO. It's like a civil war around these parts.



It seems that this one is more times than not, like a knife fight in a muddy ditch.  Here's to a good game, and hopefully the Dawgs come out on top.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 6, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Eminem (Malcolm Mitchell) is gonna be chomping at the bit.How are the Barners gonna cover him??



I would be suprised if Mitchell can go after a severe hammy pull. Conley and McGowan can pick up the slack.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 6, 2011)

Well Westy, CMR said they expect him to play.All hands on deck. Murray is gonna have a wealth of receivers to throw to.Just hope our line can give him time.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2011)

I'll just be honest with yall. With the way the game went last year I look for the boys coming into this game ready for a battle. I'm not saying we are going to win, but I believe that this a revenge game. I'm kind of glad it is, because with where we stand in SEC race we cant take this game for granite. I believe Chizik knows this too. So i'm sure he will have his boys ready for a ball game! Go Dawgs!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 6, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Eminem (Malcolm Mitchell) is gonna be chomping at the bit.How are the Barners gonna cover him??



we have some good WR that has step up since Mitchell has been out....


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2011)

nickel back said:


> we have some good WR that has step up since Mitchell has been out....



Thats right. Conley for Captain!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 6, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I'll just be honest with yall. With the way the game went last year I look for the boys coming into this game ready for a battle. I'm not saying we are going to win, but I believe that this a revenge game. I'm kind of glad it is, because with where we stand in SEC race we cant take this game for granite. I believe Chizik knows this too. So i'm sure he will have his boys ready for a ball game! Go Dawgs!



You're probably right Jeff but I hope they don't come in looking for a fight.  We don't need any of that mess.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 6, 2011)

after that classy competition up in Nashville, I doubt anyone will get stupid again.  Slingblade called it: "a knife fight in a muddy ditch."

The Dawgs come out swinging on defense in this one for sure, and the offense will be amped...but I wouldn't bet an ice cream cone on this game.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> You're probably right Jeff but I hope they don't come in looking for a fight.  We don't need any of that mess.


I hope that both teams can keep their emotions in check, but I hope the Dawgs play with a chip on their shoulders.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 6, 2011)

Auburn gets Blake and Reed back.  Both have been out for 3 weeks.  Our 1 and 2 receivers.  We also get one of our good defensive ends back.  

We should be healthy.   Our defense has been improving since the first three games.   Moseley has stepped up at qb and played well.  

Auburn has not forgotten about last year either and is looking for a good bowl game.  Hopefully we will playn well so UGA doesn't embarrass us.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 6, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I hope that both teams can keep their emotions in check, but I hope the Dawgs play with a chip on their shoulders.



I don't think that's going to be a problem.


----------



## lab (Nov 6, 2011)

wow, 12.5 I would have guessed even.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 6, 2011)

I hope its a blowout like the point favorite says but I see a close ending to this one I think. Good luck Tigers and Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Nov 6, 2011)

gin house said:


> Tigers get a week to get ready.....  i like that.   Thought this was sure UGA win but maybe the week will help the tigers.  Go auburn.



UGA had a week off too. If they're not ready for this game they will never be ready for a game.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 6, 2011)

riprap said:


> UGA had a week off too. If they're not ready for this game they will never be ready for a game.



This keeps getting lost in the conversation.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2011)

riprap said:


> UGA had a week off too. If they're not ready for this game they will never be ready for a game.






South GA Dawg said:


> This keeps getting lost in the conversation.


----------



## DDD (Nov 6, 2011)

I would have thought 3 point favorite just because it's in Athens.

Interesting that Vegas thinks 12.5

I look for this to be a very physical game. UGA has not had the personal fouls like we did last year, but I could forsee us losing our cool with Auburn.  Especially if we get behind early.  This will not be good because the Refs will be looking for any non-sense to nip it in the bud Barney Fife style.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 6, 2011)

DDD said:


> I would have thought 3 point favorite just because it's in Athens.
> 
> Interesting that Vegas thinks 12.5
> 
> I look for this to be a very physical game. UGA has not had the personal fouls like we did last year, but I could forsee us losing our cool with Auburn.  Especially if we get behind early.  This will not be good because the Refs will be looking for any non-sense to nip it in the bud Barney Fife style.



And there is going to be a bunch of talking.  Kwame and Shawn Williams better not say a word or even look like they're mad or they will get flagged.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 6, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Georgia opens as a 12.5 point favorite.  Sounds like a blow out.
> 
> Good luck dawgs...



That's a head fake in favor of the bookies. Both teams have improved but no way it's a blowout for the Dawgs. I'm thinking even odds with the game going down to the last tick on the clock. The pressure is on us to win and stay even with SC. Auburn can play to beat us for the fun of it.

Both teams have a history of ruining the other's season.

Good luck to the War Eagles.


----------



## Thanatos (Nov 6, 2011)

Auburn's Defensive points allowed are second to last in SEC. Auburn's pass D is last in SEC...

Suck it Auburn. (Please excuse my emotion. This is my hate week.)


----------



## broach0018 (Nov 6, 2011)

WAR EAGLE!!! Good luck to both! Should prove to be an eventful game!!


----------



## Wacenturion (Nov 6, 2011)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 7, 2011)

elfiii said:


> That's a head fake in favor of the bookies. Both teams have improved but no way it's a blowout for the Dawgs. I'm thinking even odds with the game going down to the last tick on the clock. The pressure is on us to win and stay even with SC. Auburn can play to beat us for the fun of it.
> 
> Both teams have a history of ruining the other's season.
> 
> Good luck to the War Eagles.



Las Vegas is the bunch that elected Harry Reid, so we know they are not too smart.  The spread is to get some Auburn money in the game.

Based on the history of the series, the visiting team should have plus 3, not the home team.

I see this as a slobber knocker and I will be happy with a 1 pt victory and even that will have to be well earned!


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 7, 2011)

elfiii said:


> I'm thinking even odds with the game going down to the last tick on the clock.




If this happens.  You guys lose.    We do not lose close games..  

Yall had better just go ahead and blow us out.   No team wants to play us in a close game.  We have God on our side.   





LOL.    I fully expect a close game for a while.  You guys could pull away from us late but we will just have to see how bad our kids want to play.  I have no doubt in my mind that we have as much talent as UGA does, better coaching and much better looking fans.   It could come down to which team wants this game more and gets a few breaks.  

Cant wait..


----------



## Thanatos (Nov 7, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> If this happens.  You guys lose.    We do not lose close games..
> 
> Yall had better just go ahead and blow us out.   No team wants to play us in a close game.  We have God on our side.
> 
> ...



You have better coaches not better talent. RB is the only position you are better than us at. O line is probably a tie with Auburn's MAYBE edging us out.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanatos said:


> You have better coaches not better talent. RB is the only position you are better than us at. O line is probably a tie with Auburn's MAYBE edging us out.




Never said better.  Said as much.    We have three top recruiting classes.  Which is all we have since Tubbs left us bare.   We have lots of top talent.  Its just young and inexperienced.   I think we only have 10 seniors.     Only two of them are starters.  Crazy


UGA has more experience, no doubt...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanatos said:


> Auburn's Defensive points allowed are second to last in SEC. Auburn's pass D is last in SEC...
> 
> Suck it Auburn. (Please excuse my emotion. This is my hate week.)



No need to excuse anything! Oldest Rivalry in the South!! Don't see a blow out but I do see a Dawg victory!!

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## sandhillmike (Nov 7, 2011)

Let's see, who do I want to win the East, UGa or SC?  

Go Tigers


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 7, 2011)

Civil War in my house as well , although she is all but converted. Depth is an issue for us , although getting some hurt wr back will help. Hope we get up early and hold on, good luck guys   WDE


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 7, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> Let's see, who do I want to win the East, UGa or SC?
> 
> Go Tigers



This is hilarious.  I love how yall are all SC fans as well as Florida fans.


----------



## golffreak (Nov 7, 2011)

I hate to have to pick this game. Could easily go either way.

I'll take UGA at home...I guess.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> This is hilarious.  I love how yall are all SC fans as well as Florida fans.



Consumed by hate!


----------



## DDD (Nov 7, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> If this happens.  You guys lose.    We do not lose close games..
> 
> Yall had better just go ahead and blow us out.   No team wants to play us in a close game.  We have God on our side.
> 
> ...



I was pretty much agreeing with you until I got to this part.  

You sir, need to take notes in this department on a warm day in Athens.  That is all I can say.  

As for the game.  I expect a close one.  As is usually the case with Auburn.

To me the X factor in this game is like SGD said, if we start running our mouth we will lose control.  Not really sure what Richt has done, but for sure, we have cut down on the stupid penalties this year.  I just hope we can hold that together Saturday.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 7, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Consumed by hate!



But _we_ are the most obnoxious fanbase.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 7, 2011)

The only worries I have is the special teams,and well that teams seam to be able to throw the ball against us.

also BOBO needs to remember he has a lot of players that have stepped up that he can use


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 7, 2011)

riprap said:


> UGA had a week off too. If they're not ready for this game they will never be ready for a game.



They had a year off before Boise and USCe.


----------



## Big Doe Down (Nov 7, 2011)

this will be a GREAT game to watch. (I hope.) Can't wait for Saturday. Good luck dawgs, don't wear us out! 

WDE


----------



## DDD (Nov 7, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> They had a year off before Boise and USCe.



A year was too long, a week should be about right (I hope)


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 7, 2011)

DDD said:


> A year was too long, a week should be about right (I hope)



Yall go ahead and win the East.  It will make it that much sweeter if we manage to beat you in Atlanta.  I think this game is a toss up.  I would have put the line at UGA by 2.5.


----------



## DDD (Nov 7, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yall go ahead and win the East.  It will make it that much sweeter if we manage to beat you in Atlanta.  I think this game is a toss up.  I would have put the line at UGA by 2.5.



I said the same.  Up 3 because it's at home.


----------



## shoalbass (Nov 7, 2011)

Maybe it's a 12.5 spread because there were some drug test administered  early last week that might come back this week.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 7, 2011)

I think the spread is a little closer come game time. Likely within a TD. Especially after they find out UGA isn't a real SEC team.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 7, 2011)

The dogs can potentially lose three time in Atlanta this year.


----------



## grunt0331 (Nov 7, 2011)

War eagle!!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 7, 2011)

DSGB said:


> I think the spread is a little closer come game time. Likely within a TD. Especially after they find out UGA isn't a real SEC team.


----------



## Wacenturion (Nov 7, 2011)

Georgia.........May the "Smurf" Force be with you....


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 7, 2011)

Wacenturion said:


> Georgia.........May the "Smurf" Force be with you....



Dee-dee-deeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 7, 2011)

This Saturday, Nov. 12, SEC football game of the week between Georgia and Auburn in Athens will be televised by CBS with kickoff set for 3:30 p.m. ET.

This will mark Georgia's second appearance on CBS this season. The Bulldogs' first appearance was against Florida in Jacksonville. Georgia has appeared on CBS 66 times and posted a record of 37-28-1.

YEAH!!! SIC 'EM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WOOF WOOF WOOF!!!!!!!!


----------



## garnede (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm glad to hear it is on CBS and not ESPN.  A 3:30 kick off should make for an interesting afternoon.  WDE


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 7, 2011)

garnede said:


> I'm glad to hear it is on CBS and not ESPN.  A 3:30 kick off should make for an interesting afternoon.  WDE




Yep.  I decided not to go to the game this time.   I have a guide trip early.  Should be back home before kick off.

Id rather it be a night game but 3:30 is just fine..


----------



## Tvveedie (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanatos said:


> Auburn's Defensive points allowed are second to last in SEC. Auburn's pass D is last in SEC...
> 
> Suck it Auburn. (Please excuse my emotion. This is my hate week.)



Naw, that's right to be like that.  Yall forget about feelings and sensitivity and drop the cordial attitudes.  This ain't about good game and fair play.  It never was.  I want and expect GA to roll on the kitties.  

NO RETREAT, NO SURRENDER!!!  YOU GOT A PROBLEM WITH THAT MISTER LAWRENCE?!?!?!


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 7, 2011)

Dawgs walk away with this one.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 7, 2011)

I heard a rumor that Auburn will win this game.   Its only a rumor but since we believe all of them now a days.   Im going with it.   

Should be a great game.   Auburn 28-24


----------



## cooper (Nov 7, 2011)

As bad as I hate to say it we need some help from Florida.  They need to beat South Carolina.  I'm not a Florida fan and this is one time that I will have to pull for them.  With a Florida win and a Georgia lose we still win the east.  But I Believe that Georgia will pull it out. Goooooo Dawgs! Sic' em.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 7, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Yep.  I decided not to go to the game this time.   I have a guide trip early.  Should be back home before kick off.
> 
> Id rather it be a night game but 3:30 is just fine..



Now do you REALLY want a Black Out! We all know what the last night game produced


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 7, 2011)

Go you hairy, feathery, war tiger eagle thingys.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 7, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> Go you hairy, feathery, war tiger eagle thingys.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 8, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> Go you hairy, feathery, war tiger eagle thingys.




I feel a new mascot coming on.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 8, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yall go ahead and win the East.  It will make it that much sweeter if we manage to beat you in Atlanta.  I think this game is a toss up.  I would have put the line at UGA by 2.5.



We all understand that it sucks to be a GT fan, but really man, either get therapy or quit sharing your password will lillyboyjoey!


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 8, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> Let's see, who do I want to win the East, UGa or SC?
> 
> Go Tigers



and I thought you wore jorts

At least we all know the lizards will be at home this December.


----------



## mtr3333 (Nov 8, 2011)

nickel back said:


> we have some good WR that has step up since Mitchell has been out....


 


brownceluse said:


> Thats right. Conley for Captain!!!


 
 Conley is a humble worker there to do his job. And he exceeds.


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 8, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I feel a new mascot coming on.



What would that look like??


----------



## DSGB (Nov 8, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> What would that look like??


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 8, 2011)

Georgia should be ok this weekend.  "The Experts" on Espn said Auburn had no right to be in the top 20 because we lost to LSU and Arkansas and Georgia should be ranked a little higher.  LOL...

Looks like a UGA blowout of us young tigers.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 8, 2011)

Lanier, we can sense the sarcasm .


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 8, 2011)

DSGB said:


>


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 8, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Georgia should be ok this weekend. "The Experts" on Espn said Auburn had no right to be in the top 20 because we lost to LSU and Arkansas and Georgia should be ranked a little higher. LOL...
> 
> Looks like a UGA blowout of us young tigers.


 
Do I smell an Avatar bet in the making...


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 8, 2011)

DSGB said:


>


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 8, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> Do I smell an Avatar bet in the making...



Please, good Lord no.  This place couldn't handle another one of those.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 8, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Please, good Lord no. This place couldn't handle another one of those.


 

But they are SOOOOOO Fun!!!


----------



## ACguy (Nov 8, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Georgia should be ok this weekend.  "The Experts" on Espn said Auburn had no right to be in the top 20 because we lost to LSU and Arkansas and Georgia should be ranked a little higher.  LOL...
> 
> Looks like a UGA blowout of us young tigers.



Maybe they said that because Auburn has 3 losses ? I think UGA would be a underdog to every team that beat Auburn. The point spread seems crazy. I would take the 12.5 points . If Auburns wins then the best 4 teams in the SEC could all be in the west again  .


----------



## LittleHolder (Nov 8, 2011)

If I had Cecil Newton's money(just kidding Spots) I would take the points.  But how many of you jumped on Tech and Clemson's crazy line?  Is this one of the weekly sucker bets?  Personally, I can't afford to lose any of the money the Federal goobermant lets me keep.  Hope it is a good clean game.  Go Dawgs!


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 8, 2011)

ACguy said:


> Maybe they said that because Auburn has 3 losses ? I think UGA would be a underdog to every team that beat Auburn. The point spread seems crazy. I would take the 12.5 points . If Auburns wins then the best 4 teams in the SEC could all be in the west again  .





It was kind of funny.  They totally discounted Auburns win against USC at home in one sentence saying that USC didnt play well then on breath later said how UGA "almost" beat USC.  

I was like 


Should be a fun game.  Im thinking of putting my money on UGA.  Seems like a lock to me...


----------



## Fletch_W (Nov 8, 2011)

I couldn't read all the posts but I will say the UGA's defense will be the best that Auburn has faced this season. I'm not a Disney Dawg either, I've got many complaints about UGA's offense. But the defense is a force. 

I hate sounding like a Gamecock, but it really depends on which UGA offense shows up this week. Auburn won't score many points, of that I'm certain. The question is how many will UGA score. 

I like UGA in this one.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Nov 8, 2011)

Jawja loses this one but wins the East...cant believe iam saying this.  Florida wins a close one at Willy B. -Spurrier runs out of QBS and puts the high tops on.


----------



## gin house (Nov 8, 2011)

Auburn lost to LSU and Arkansas........If LSU/Arkansas played in Fayettville i wouldnt at all be shocked to see Arky beat LSU, they average around 50 points a game at home but not good on the road.  Auburn lost to two of the best teams in the land........Im pulling for auburn but otherwise they have played very good this year with the young guys.  I wouldnt count them out of beating UGA.   On another note, theyve played better competition win or lose, what dont kill you only makes you stronger.   Auburn should play well.  War Eagle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fletch_W (Nov 8, 2011)

gin house said:


> Auburn lost to LSU and Arkansas........If LSU/Arkansas played in Fayettville i wouldnt at all be shocked to see Arky beat LSU, they average around 50 points a game at home but not good on the road.  Auburn lost to two of the best teams in the land........Im pulling for auburn but otherwise they have played very good this year with the young guys.  I wouldnt count them out of beating UGA.   On another note, theyve played better competition win or lose, what dont kill you only makes you stronger.   Auburn should play well.  War Eagle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You could say the same thing about UGA.... They lost the opener to top 5 team and then outscored Carolina 42-28 in their other loss.


----------



## gin house (Nov 8, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> Jawja loses this one but wins the East...cant believe iam saying this.  Florida wins a close one at Willy B. -Spurrier runs out of QBS and puts the high tops on.



   Shaw has played pretty decent considering hes running for his life every snap.  He is cleared to play this weekend also.   Holloman played like crap at arky but should be cleared also and antonio should be back.  I dont see us losing to UF, They are in worse shape than we are.  Spurrier isnt going anywhere, hes got two QBs that he actually likes about to get it going.  Its all good PS


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 8, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> But they are SOOOOOO Fun!!!



Epic.  Slayer I am glad you're back man.  Blasting trolls is tiring work for one guy.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 8, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> It was kind of funny.  They totally discounted Auburns win against USC at home in one sentence saying that USC didnt play well then on breath later said how UGA "almost" beat USC.
> 
> I was like
> 
> ...



College football experts are pretty dumb.  The next step down from ESPN CFB analyst is greeter at Wal Mart.

If Auburn wins this game I will not be surprised at all.  It's going to be a tough one.


----------



## gin house (Nov 8, 2011)

Fletch_W said:


> You could say the same thing about UGA.... They lost the opener to top 5 team and then outscored Carolina 42-28 in their other loss.



    Score is all that counts, its a loss.  Auburn beat us and beat Florida and ole miss better than UGA but not by much.  Both teams are playing pretty good right now, I hope Auburn comes in ready and i think they will but they are very young and i dont know how injuries have hampered them, Lanier could let us know how they are right now. Either way it should be a good game.  Not picking at you but the Moral victory(uga/usc)  take that away from LSU and they lose to bama but a win is a win.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 8, 2011)

I think LSU played the game of the year against us.  There is no doubt in my mind that they "could" beat any SEC team other than Bama as bad as they beat us.   We held good till the end of the first half then our youth/depth started to show.   The second half was a blur.  I think it is possible we could lose another game like that this year.   Bama or UGA.   We are just that young and inexperienced.  

But, I also think Auburn played very well against USC and Florida.  I know their offenses were struggling but so was ours and some of the problems were caused by our defense playing well.  

Id like to have the Clemson game back and try again but I dont think we would beat LSU if we played them 10 times this year and we would probably only beat Arkansas at home a few times if we played them 10.    

I think our boys know how big this game is for both teams.  I really like how Gene Chizik has gotten our guys ready for big games.  

A lot of people dogged him for being hired at Auburn but the more I see of him, the more I like him.   They are doing a special on Auburn every week on Sports south called "Auburn Everyday".  It is a one hour per week look inside the team while they get ready for that weeks game.  

If you look at Chiziks tenure at Auburn the past three years.  He has only lost one game that he should not have.  Kentucky in 2009.   Other than that, he has won every game we should have won.   And a good many that we probably should not have.  Not bad for such a bad coaching hire.  

The game against UGA is a hard one for me to call.   I have been pretty close on all Auburns games this year.  The Clemson game did not go like I thought but all the others did.  

I am scared that UGA may get the deep passing game going which would be bad for us.  We are still not great at covering the deep ball.  We are getting better but thats one weakness.    Our pass rush is not where it should be so Murray may have some time back there. 

I dont think UGA will run much on us.  We are pretty strong against the run.  We just are not giving up a lot of yards on the ground.

On the other side of the ball, our passing game is getting better with Moseley back there.  I believe the kid has some potential.  Frazier is being used less which I think was a great call.   A few plays per game is enough for him.  We need to run the ball and UGA is good against the run as well.   

On special teams, I believe we are light years better than UGA.   Id like to see Mason run one back ali Demond Washington in 2009.   On the other hand, he runs through the holes like a out of control mad man.  I could see one of UGA's gunners KO'ing him again like LSU did.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 8, 2011)

That was a pretty in depth analysis there Spots. If our d-line can get a push and collapse the pocket consistently, the game is over.I see us scoring through the air more than running too. I think Tree and Jones are gonna cause alot of problems for y'all all day.


----------



## chadair (Nov 8, 2011)

I'll be there saturday. who else is goin??


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 8, 2011)

I'd like to see Georgia win the East just to put those pesky Gamecock fans in their place.

But seeing LSU destroy South Carolina in the SEC Championship game would be priceless.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> But seeing LSU destroy South Carolina in the SEC Championship game would be priceless.



Been there, done that.


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 8, 2011)

I am kind of curious how some think UGA will have a hard time running the ball?  Auburn this year ranks 84th against the run and gave up 227 to Utah St, 174 to LSU, 333 to Miss St, and 187 to Clemson on the ground.  I hope with UGA's O-line, and a "rested" group of backs, running should be the strength.  They were able to shut down Lattimore, which is no small feat, but otherwise have been pretty average.  I think UGA runs well and sets up play action for the big plays late.  Close game as always, but I will say UGA 27 - Aub 20.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 8, 2011)

flowingwell said:


> I am kind of curious how some think UGA will have a hard time running the ball?  Auburn this year ranks 84th against the run and gave up 227 to Utah St, 174 to LSU, 333 to Miss St, and 187 to Clemson on the ground.  I hope with UGA's O-line, and a "rested" group of backs, running should be the strength.  They were able to shut down Lattimore, which is no small feat, but otherwise have been pretty average.  I think UGA runs well and sets up play action for the big plays late.  Close game as always, but I will say UGA 27 - Aub 20.





Flowingwell, our run defense is much improved.   We were horrible the first three games but they made a few adjustments and if you look at the past few games, it is greatly improved.  You really cant count the LSU game as we were just totally out maned.  I dont think UGA is anywhere near what LSU is.  More like Florida and USC.

We had Florida held to 130 yards of total offense until the last drive and we gave them 50 or so on it playing prevent defense up by 10.  

The run defense is better than the stats show.  Most of the yards that hurt us were early in the season.  Our pass D is a whole different story.


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 8, 2011)

It is obvious they have gotten better, but I think we can all throw out the UF stats.  Both Auburn and UGA looked like world beaters on D against the Florida run.  I still feel that UGA will have success with the run, (if our backs are actually in the stadium) and if Aub commits to stop it, play action and screens will be the difference.


----------



## habersham hammer (Nov 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I'd like to see Georgia win the East just to put those pesky Gamecock fans in their place.
> 
> But seeing LSU destroy South Carolina in the SEC Championship game would be priceless.



I'm a Gamecock fan and whether Georgia wins the east or it is SC it doesn't really matter - LSU will pound either one in the SEC championship game


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 8, 2011)

habersham hammer said:


> I'm a Gamecock fan and whether Georgia wins the east or it is SC it doesn't really matter - LSU will pound either one in the SEC championship game




You're just talking from experience... I have NO problem with our team meeting them in the Dome! And if they do win, hopefully we'll represent the East better than USC did!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 8, 2011)

chadair said:


> I'll be there saturday. who else is goin??



I should be there. I'm heading down tomorrow to hunt the rest of the week, should be there Saturday and my crew will be also be there on Saturday. I still don't have a ticket but plan on picking up a pair at the bridge.. We always park behind the Shell station just past the book store on Baxter.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 8, 2011)

As an outsider I don't see a clear advantage to either team.  I picked Auburn because usually the away team wins.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 8, 2011)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> As an outsider I don't see a clear advantage to either team.  I picked Auburn because usually the away team wins.


Not since 2005.. We've had their number outside of last year when they were playing with Superman in a jersey which would have made it 5 straight!

Richt has done good vs Auburn.....


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 8, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not since 2005.. We've had their number outside of last year when they were playing with Superman in a jersey which would have made it 5 straight!
> 
> Richt has done good vs Auburn.....



ok....so I see the teams as about equals and the series somewhat favors the away team.  Do you want me to change my pick to Georgia?  If I do they will most likely lose and that really wouldn't hurt my feelings.


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 8, 2011)

I like them hairy, feathery war tiger eagles- but I think the mutts win a close one - 24-20.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 9, 2011)

I am not going to make it to this one.  Been to too many games already this year.  I will be working Saturday morning till lunch then cussing at my TV most of the afternoon.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 9, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I am not going to make it to this one.  Been to too many games already this year.  I will be working Saturday morning till lunch then cussing at my TV most of the afternoon.



I'm pretty sure I'll be doing my share of cussing too!


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 9, 2011)

chadair said:


> I'll be there saturday. who else is goin??



See you there!


----------



## garnede (Nov 9, 2011)

I'll see it on TV.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 9, 2011)

methinks German imports are best to sedate my Bobo rants this Saturday......Franziskoner will be on ice.


----------

